# What do you use for cooling water?



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Distilled water? Anti freeze? Wnter winshield fluid? Does it matter?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I use distilled water and RV antifreeze. I'm not sure what the difference is with regular antifreeze and the RV version but I read sometime ago that it is better for the closed loop spindle cooling. I also have a piece of Silver in the cooling reservoir for antimicrobial purposes.

David


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

thanks for the reply


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

difalkner said:


> I use distilled water and RV antifreeze. I'm not sure what the difference is with regular antifreeze and the RV version but I read sometime ago that it is better for the closed loop spindle cooling. I also have a piece of Silver in the cooling reservoir for antimicrobial purposes.
> 
> David


I think the RV antifreeze is propylene glycol and regular antifreeze is ethylene glycol. I think the propylene is supposed to be less toxic. It has slightly different properties than ethylene but I don't remember exactly what. Seems to me it may have been slightly denser and therefore a better heat exchanger. When I worked for Esso we sold quite a bit to the oil patch for their heat exchangers at natural gas compressor stations.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That makes sense, Charles - thank you! I'll be changing out my water soon and planned to get the RV type again so at least now I'll have a reason to get that kind.

David


----------



## gailenjensen (Nov 20, 2014)

You are very correct in the difference in glycol. The following information is copied from Monarch Chemical out of the UK.

quote
_What is the difference between propylene glycol and ethylene glycol?

The main difference between propylene glycol and ethylene is the level of toxicity. Propylene glycol has a very low toxicity, which is why it is also found in cosmetics and personal care products, whereas ethylene glycol is poisonous and must be handled with caution to restrict any human or animal exposure.

So why not just use propylene glycol? There are a number of benefits using ethylene glycol over propylene glycol, especially in closed loop systems were risk of contact with food is minimal. For example, freeze point depression is much more effective using ethylene glycol – so more propylene glycol would be required to maintain the same freeze point as ethylene. As well as this, due to the lower viscosity of ethylene glycol it possesses excellent heat transfer properties.

The use of propylene or ethylene glycol depends on the application in hand and the risk of accidental contact with food, potable water or human ingestion. For example, in aeroplane de-icing propylene glycol is used for both removing ice and contaminates from an aeroplane as well as being used during winter and periods of snowfall to actively prevent accumulation of snow and ice. It is also present in a number of supermarket antifreeze products. Whereas ethylene glycol would be used in closed systems and in controlled industrial applications._ 
end quote

As far as cooling water for a spindle or RV use, I can't give an opinion. I use ethylene in the cars and my wife uses propylene for health issues.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I also use distilled water and propylene glycol.


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

In case anyone didn't know, RV antifreeze is specifically for potable water and is not suitable for engines. It is what I use for my spindle, because I have 2 dogs and won't risk exposing them to the poisonous stuff. Seems ethylene glycol attracts pets. I also use it because it contains corrosion inhibitors, which puts it ahead of plain and distilled water. I've had the same antifreeze in my reservoir for a few years. No smell what so ever. I use it straight from the jug - no diluting. It's cheap enough that no real savings from dilution. Wally World sells one brand for $2.58/gal.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I see that windshield washing fluid is also toxic for pets. I don't have any pets but still I will switch back to RV antifreeze.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

A lot of people use water for PC water cooling systems.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm just using distilled water for my spindle.


----------



## PippaScott (Apr 7, 2021)

I am using antifreeze. It's really important to use quality products. I am not a mechanic, but a friend of mine has told me to use this and he was right, it works perfectly. I am happy that I am having friends that are experts in their domains. For example, I had to change the AC installation and a friend of mine has told me about Cheap Aircon Servicing Singapore, AC Cleaning,Repair & Maintenance because he has worked with them before. I have decided to follow his advice and I had a good experience. Always ask friends when you are encountering a problem because there is a chance that they will have a solution


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @PippaScott


----------

